# Transmission Dipstick Source



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

My 2006 F150 transmission dipstick rusted off right at the handle. Had to use needle-nose pliers to get it out. I went on line to try to find one and, wow! Are they making them out of solid gold or something???

I'm wondering if there's a "generic" dipstick I could use instead of the Ford OEM part. In theory, I can cut any longer dipstick to the right length, and mark the high and low levels with a file. I still have the old one to use as a template.

Dumb idea?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Junkyard.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you dropped around the local transmission shop or as suggested used auto parts.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

The "local" transmission shop is 45 minutes away over back roads. The last real junkyard closed down decades ago. But I'll find some "used auto parts" place or maybe even be in the neighborhood of the transmission shop one of these days. I was hoping there was an easier way out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CaptTom said:


> The "local" transmission shop is 45 minutes away over back roads. The last real junkyard closed down decades ago. But I'll find some "used auto parts" place or maybe even be in the neighborhood of the transmission shop one of these days. I was hoping there was an easier way out.


 Weld a handle on the old one??????????


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

EBay? 

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... While it's gettin' tough to find, with the electronic cars these days,....

An ole chunk of speedometer cable is Ideal for makin' dipsticks,....
Just the inner cable, not the outer casin' of course,....


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

rockauto.com
carid.com


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I got curious and searched online for "2006 F-150 transmission dipstick." Seems they go for about $12.

Dipstick and tube, from a transmission specialty site, for $27.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

w0j0 said:


> EBay?


I'm still waiting for a $25 refund for the last time I tried to buy something on eBay. They "removed" the seller for some sort of fraud, then told me I needed to contact the seller for my refund! PayPal said I had to wait 30 days then file a claim. So much for safe buying with eBay and PayPal.

Needless to say, I'm not real thrilled with the idea of ever doing business with them again.



Bigplanz said:


> I got curious and searched online for "2006 F-150 transmission dipstick." Seems they go for about $12.
> 
> Dipstick and tube, from a transmission specialty site, for $27.


I did that same search, of course. Found a few eBay hits (see above.) I also found tons of "how to check your transmission fluid" videos. A few hits from auto parts stores. BTW, I've already called all the auto parts stores in my area. I can actually hear the blank stare over the phone when they try to look up the specific part number. Then they tell me to go to the dealer, who wants hundreds of dollars for what should be (as you say) a $20 part.

I'd love to find a reputable "transmission specialty site," which is sort of why I posted in the first place.

I can't tell from a Google search which ones are reputable, or which will actually have the specific part to match my make, model, year, trim package, engine and transmission.

Of course I've seen lots of $20 dipsticks on line, but not mine. I'd even be happy with a product marketed as a generic, one-size-fits-all, if I could MAKE it fit.

Yes, I know this seems like an easy question. I thought so too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Go to lmctruck.com and search their Ford parts section.

I'm sure that they have one, but am not sure of the price.

Can you post a picture of your broken halves, someone might have a good repair for it.


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.autozone.com/transmission-and-drive-train/transmission-dipstick


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

What transmission is it? The 4 speed, i assume, like my Navigator.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Bigplanz said:


> What transmission is it? The 4 speed, i assume, like my Navigator.


Yes, 4-speed on a 4.6L engine. According to the VIN secret decoder ring, the transmission is model "NP-435." The dipstick, from the base of the handle (where it broke) to the tip is 36 3/8". Lots of 16" and 24" dipsticks on line. Lots of dipsticks advertised with no length specified.

This project is going on the back burner. Next time I'm in an auto parts store, or near a transmission shop or garage, I'll swing by and see what's available.

Sorry to waste everyone's time with this. I thought it would be easy!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Borrow the neighbours fish tape , he won't miss a few feet.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...b06-5c8d-9205-387db9080b90&pf_rd_i=6396129011


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Borrow the neighbours fish tape , he won't miss a few feet.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...b06-5c8d-9205-387db9080b90&pf_rd_i=6396129011


That's a good idea. I was trying to think of an easy way to order thin spring steel and I think you nailed it. One can probably find a shorter fish tape for even cheaper at harbor freight

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

w0j0 said:


> That's a good idea. I was trying to think of an easy way to order thin spring steel and I think you nailed it. One can probably find a shorter fish tape for even cheaper at harbor freight
> 
> Sent from my mobile look-at device


 Not sure a piece of Agricultural Fencing wire wouldn't work for a while.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

www.dipstick.com


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

$25

https://www.ebay.com/i/122740217159...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1415325982054


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Mikel7829 said:


> www.dipstick.com





Mikel7829 said:


> $25
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/122740217159...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1415325982054


Neither one of those have anything to do with the part I need. Also, one is on eBay, which I've already said is not an option.

I hesitate to point this out, because I don't want this thread back on top. But I think it's only fair to future viewers who might think it's easy to just pull up two links to the exact part I asked about. 

The first link is to a floor-leveling company with some sort of computerized product the call "dipstick." The second is to a dip stick TUBE, not a dipstick, for a different year vehicle, with no specs as to whether or not it would fit mine, even if it were the right part. And it's on eBay, so I'd have no recourse if it weren't.

I appreciate all the help, and I got some good ideas here. But honestly, I do know how to use Google. If it were that simple I wouldn't have posted.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

E-bay now has a guaranteed refund on many of their items .

They changed their policy a couple of years ago, to where they refund your money if you are not satisfied, and chase the fraudster themselves.

So you might be willing to look there again.

JUST SAYING.

Have you thought about scavenging one from a wrecking yard?

There is probably a few 2006 trucks or explorers, or other models in some that have the exact piece needed.

This new of a vehicle, I wonder how this could rust off so easily, are you swamp buggying it?

Or is water getting splashed that high, maybe the wheel well has a massive leak, or something.


ED


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

CaptTom said:


> Mikel7829 said:
> 
> 
> > www.dipstick.com
> ...


 yes i am aware of the first one it was a joke....Second one is a transmisson dipstick for a f-150 the yea you said with the motor ..its a dip stick you should be able to match one up..maybe braze the handle back on..I can say that this is the first time I have seen such a issue with someone having such a ordeal find a dipstick...idk


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I would put the existing one back in, put the cap back on the tube, then use needlenose pliers to pull it out when i wanted to check the fluid level. Tranny fluid isn't something you check very often. Next time i was near a salvage yard i'd try and pick one up.


----------

